

Black-hole.js - MrBra
http://cliffcrosland.tumblr.com/post/115981256393/black-hole-js

======
mholt
Yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9362509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9362509)

------
castis
Awesome work! Something I wonder, would an observer actually see a black
circle? If the photons are fanned out when they pass near the black hole,
wouldn't some of those photons serve to obscure the black hole itself?

~~~
mholt
In reality, yes, which is why we don't actually see black circles. See
[http://dneg.com/dneg_vfx/blackhole/](http://dneg.com/dneg_vfx/blackhole/)

~~~
MrBra
Just making it clear, we would not see a black circle in your opinion?

------
rdanetti
Pretty bad ass, ill keep on reading.

